# Current USA Nova Extreme T5HO



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Since my Coralife unit is toast, I am in the market for a new light.

I was looking at getting this fixture, however after what happened to my Coralife I am a bit weary of buying any light with out some opinions.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...X2-Lighting-Fixtures_9916161_102.html?tc=fish

Has anyone used these and if so how long has it lasted and if not what other lights would you recommend?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I've heard they can get pretty loud


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

If you're looking for a single or double bulb T5HO fixture I would highly recommend you go with the Hagen Glo T5HO fixtures.

I have a 48 inch double on my planted tank and a 48 inch single on my new 5 foot Tropheus tank and love them. They are very high quality and have no fan so they don't make a sound. The only thing is they don't have an on/off switch so you'll have to use a timer however I always use timers on my tanks so that isn't a problem for me.

I pick up bulbs at my local hydroponics store for $15 each which is cheap compared to what I used to spend on Compact Fluorescent bulbs ($45).

You can pick them up at PetSmart or order them from Pets and Ponds:
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c293075/p16873713.html
--
Paul


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> If you're looking for a single or double bulb T5HO fixture I would highly recommend you go with the Hagen Glo T5HO fixtures.
> 
> I have a 48 inch double on my planted tank and a 48 inch single on my new 5 foot Tropheus tank and love them. They are very high quality and have no fan so they don't make a sound. The only thing is they don't have an on/off switch so you'll have to use a timer however I always use timers on my tanks so that isn't a problem for me.
> 
> ...


How long have they lasted? I just want something that will last longer then a year and 5 months lol


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

destructo said:


> How long have they lasted? I just want something that will last longer then a year and 5 months lol


I've had the double fixture for a few years now and I bought it used from a saltwater guy who used it over an open top tank so it took a lot of abuse and still works great. I replace the bulbs every year however use the old bulbs in my single fixture.

The single fixture I'm just putting to use on my new tank so its brand new.
--
Paul


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Ho t5*

I was about to buy a coral life when everyone I talked to screamed "stop" at me. I was directed to Aquaticlife. I ended up buying one and I am planning to buy 2 more for my other tanks.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im thinking about selling my 48" GLow WIth On/off switch.

Used for 2 weeks, Bulbs are 2 weeks old too.

If your interested Hit me Up.

Reason for selling... I liked the Single T12 look for my tank better.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

okoolo said:


> I've heard they can get pretty loud


I'll 2nd that - I have a 48" Current USA 2x T5HO unit, and the fan was loud - REAL loud, but it was on a separate circuit, so I simply unplugged it... I thought I might shorten the life span of the bulbs, or cause the unit to overheat, but no such problem 2 years later.

I'm sure that this isn't a "recommended" practice (therefore it's not a recommendation from me!), but unplugging the fan caused me no I'll-effects. Anything was better than that freaking noise!


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Roberacer1 said:


> I was about to buy a coral life when everyone I talked to screamed "stop" at me. I was directed to Aquaticlife. I ended up buying one and I am planning to buy 2 more for my other tanks.


How long have you had it?


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

I've had it well over a year now. The current USA stuff looks good too. Price is almost the same. The stock bulbs seem to be just right. Fish colors are great and the plants grow like crazy. I'm not sure what your budget and size of tank is but the4 bulb 48" with the moonlights and timer is my victim for my 76 gallon.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

So I opted out of the Current USA model and went for a Aquaticlife T5HO 48". Its very bright and currently over my 35gal until I get a stand for my new 75gal. Thanks for all the input.


----------

